# Looking for some low budget meal ideas for Lent



## Aunt Bea (Feb 15, 2015)

I went to the market this morning and picked up a one pound "brick" of frozen haddock, I haven't seen them in years!  It gave me a flashback to the 70's so I went looking for a can of cream of shrimp soup to pour over it and bake topped with a few buttered bread crumbs or crispy onion rings!  Imagine my surprise when the can of soup cost almost as much as the fish!   I nixed that idea.  I will probably bake the thawed haddock topped with a sauce made using diced tomatoes, olive oil, capers, celery, garlic, onion and green olives.

I got to thinking about other inexpensive seafood or vegetarian dishes to serve during Lent.  I need to stick to low carb options for myself so the old standby mac and cheese or tuna noodle casserole won't cut it anymore.  I can probably go with cauliflower and cheese or broccoli parmigiana.

I could use a couple more ideas, what's on the menu at your house during Lent ?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 15, 2015)

I have my doubts I practice Lent in the traditional sense. I Look Forward to Lent because just about every Catholic Church and Neighborhood Bar has Friday Fish Fries, and I (and we, to some extent) take full advantage. Not giving up much. Some churches even have dessert included. 

How about making some of these dishes--

Vegetable soup, minestrone soup, potato soup or clam chowder, Substitute Veg broth instead of meat broth if its in a recipe Google up a butternut squash soup with curry or apple juice in the ingredients. I've eaten (not made) both, and each was equally good. 

Quiche, broccoli or other favorite vegetable mix

Falafels. Love my mid east take out place. I'm not a big eater, the plus side is I can usually get two meals for about $6, if i include a salad and pita bread.

Salmon cakes or salmon loaf. I like to spoon creamed peas as the sauce.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 15, 2015)

Some more thoughts.  I like a baked potato with broccoli / cheese / topping. 

I'm happy with a  sweet potato and some chili spices as a main dish.

Lettuce wraps. You could make tuna sandwich lettuce wrap.

Greek salad.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 15, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> I went to the market this morning and picked up a one pound "brick" of frozen haddock, I haven't seen them in years!  It gave me a flashback to the 70's so I went looking for a can of cream of shrimp soup to pour over it and bake topped with a few buttered bread crumbs or crispy onion rings!  Imagine my surprise when the can of soup cost almost as much as the fish!   I nixed that idea.  *I will probably bake the thawed haddock topped with a sauce made using diced tomatoes, olive oil, capers, celery, garlic, onion and green olives.*
> 
> I got to thinking about other inexpensive seafood or vegetarian dishes to serve during Lent.  I need to stick to low carb options for myself so the old standby mac and cheese or tuna noodle casserole won't cut it anymore.  I can probably go with cauliflower and cheese or broccoli parmigiana.
> 
> I could use a couple more ideas, what's on the menu at your house during Lent ?



Serve that over some steamed spaghetti squash (can be done in the microwave) and you have a nice "pasta" meal. The squash has about 7g carbs in a one cup serving.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 15, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> I went to the market this morning and picked up a one pound "brick" of frozen haddock, I haven't seen them in years! It gave me a flashback to the 70's so I went looking for a can of cream of shrimp soup to pour over it and bake topped with a few buttered bread crumbs or crispy onion rings! Imagine my surprise when the can of soup cost almost as much as the fish!  I nixed that idea. I will probably bake the thawed haddock topped with a sauce made using diced tomatoes, olive oil, capers, celery, garlic, onion and green olives.
> 
> I got to thinking about other inexpensive seafood or vegetarian dishes to serve during Lent. I need to stick to low carb options for myself so the old standby mac and cheese or tuna noodle casserole won't cut it anymore. I can probably go with cauliflower and cheese or broccoli parmigiana.
> 
> I could use a couple more ideas, what's on the menu at your house during Lent ?


Chick pea or red lentil veg curries. I like to use any mixture of potato, carrot, sweet potato, parsnip, cauliflower, etc, with onion and garlic. Sometimes I cheat and just use "curry powder" but if I want to push the boat out I use the separate spices.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 15, 2015)

*Soups*

There are many soups that you could make, such as cream of leek and cauliflower soup, clam chowder (both of these soups using non-fat milk or unsweetened Almond milk), bean with bacon soup, coleslaw with stove top grilled whitefish, seafood gumbo. Spaghetti squash with tomato and red bell pepper marinara.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 15, 2015)

I love cabbage soup, it's so amenable to additions and creation.


----------



## Addie (Feb 15, 2015)

Aunt Bea, you live in the part of this country where Cod is readily available. How about Cod Fish Cakes with baked beans? I used not only mashed potatoes but put in peas the cakes also. The kids got their veggies and their protein in one bite. And they didn't even know they were eating healthy.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 15, 2015)

As a kid I remember well when we couldn't eat meat on any Friday, let alone during lent. To top it off, my parents owned a meat market and he never sold fish at all, so canned tuna or cheese was the norm. My Dad and I were Catholic, but not my Mom. She honored the no meat on Friday, but would quip we were restricted from meat on Friday because St. Peter was a fisherman.  What a character she was and I miss them still.

Anyway, I still don't like meatless meals so I'm of little help.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Feb 15, 2015)

I use lots of beans in salads, soups, and meatless chili.  The chili is great over a baked potato.  Try lots of sautéed veggies served with different grains such as quinoa.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 15, 2015)

Beans, potatoes and peas all have high carb levels. Aunt Bea is looking for low-carb suggestions.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 15, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Beans, potatoes and peas all have high carb levels. Aunt Bea is looking for low-carb suggestions.



I believe a lot of green vegis are high in carbs.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 15, 2015)

Some are, some aren't. But the three items people keep suggesting are very high in carbs.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 15, 2015)

A little stir fry with celery, green onions or regular onions, maybe carrots, peppers, whatever veggies you have on hand, garnished with some toasted sesame seeds.   A sauce to stir in with grated ginger, soy sauce, fish sauce, some rice wine vinegar, maybe some orange or other citrus juice, with a bit of corn starch to thicken it, or not, you could use oyster sauce.  You could throw in some shrimp or fish chunks.  We had this last night after a couple days of carb overload, and it was quite good.

Mexican fish tacos without the tortilla, with salsa and avocado.

Grilled shrimp and veggie kabobs.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 15, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> As a kid I remember well when we couldn't eat meat on any Friday, let alone during lent. To top it off, my parents owned a meat market and he never sold fish at all, so canned tuna or cheese was the norm. My Dad and I were Catholic, but not my Mom. She honored the no meat on Friday, but would quip we were restricted from meat on Friday because St. Peter was a fisherman.  What a character she was and I miss them still.
> 
> Anyway, I still don't like meatless meals so I'm of little help.



You are more help than you know!

This is on the list!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas, keep 'em coming!

I will definitely use some of the soup ideas for lunch or as part of dinner.  Since I gave up bread I'm just not satisfied with soup as a complete meal, maybe the bread was the main attraction,lol! 

I could try curry over some cauliflower rice and it may be time to revisit spaghetti squash.

Eggs, cheese and vegetable combinations will definitely be on the menu.  Steve's eggs poached in spicy tomato sauce or a nice frittata.

It takes me some time to rewire my brain with lo carb ideas.  I still crave Friday fish on a dish with sweetened coleslaw and extra crispy fries or tuna melts with a bowl of tomato soup!  It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks, that don't include a nice meaty bone to gnaw on!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 15, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> You are more help than you know!
> 
> This is on the list!



Thanks AB..yes that was delicious and very low carb. You could also substitute less expensive fish chunks for the shrimp skewers.


----------



## Bookbrat (Feb 15, 2015)

I remember giving up Hershey's chocolate for Lent when I was little. Such a sacrifice, lol. And fish on Fridays, although my favorite was breakfast-for-dinner-pancakes. 

I used to work with low income families, teaching money management and nutrition. Low budget meals equaled high (filling) carbs, so it's natural to think of pasta and beans first. 

Maybe a chili relleno casserole? Pretty much eggs, cheese and green chilis. 

How's quinoa for carbs? I use it for 'risotto'...would be good with shrimp.

We went sort of low carb for a short time and I made these crepes quite often. You can fill them with anything you want. My daughter liked manicotti made with these more than with pasta. 

* Exported from MasterCook *

Low Carb Crepes

Recipe By : 
Serving Size : 12 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : 

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
5 eggs
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup cream
1/2 cup low carb baking mix -- or flour (flour will add 3-4 grams carbs per pancake)

Whirl in blender and cook over medium heat in a crepe pan or 7" cast iron skillet. The pan will need to be oiled for the first few crepes. Lay on waxed paper.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Per Serving (excluding unknown items): 52 Calories; 4g Fat (75.8% calories from fat); 3g Protein; 1g Carbohydrate (MasterCook does not recognize Atkin's Baking Mix, so this count will be a little higher); 0g Dietary Fiber; 87mg Cholesterol; 27mg Sodium. Exchanges: 1/2 Lean Meat; 1/2 Fat.

NOTES : I use these for manicotti and enchiladas. They can be sweetened and a little vanilla added for dessert crepes.

And these are a pretty darn good sub for potato pancakes:

* Exported from MasterCook *

Potato Pancakes Low Carb

Recipe By : 
Serving Size : 8 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : 

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
5 ounces jicama -- 2 c. grated
2 tablespoons onion -- grated
1 whole egg
2 tablespoons low carb baking mix
3 tablespoons cooking oil -- for frying
1/2 teaspoon salt -- or to taste
1/4 teaspoon pepper -- or to taste

Makes 8 'potato pancakes' @ 1.3 grams each. Total carb grams .7 with fiber deducted.

5 ounces jicama after peeling and grated,equals 2 c. 

   In a microwave safe dish, place grated jicama and water to almost cover. Place a lid on and nuke on high for 6 minutes (I have 900 watts - you may have to adjust).
   Remove and drain in a colander.
   Place back in dish and let come to room temp.
   Grate onion and throw in with jicama, add seasonings, the egg and baking mix (or use Hodgson's soy flour with  a little baking powder).
   Mix well. In large skillet heat your oil and add the batter in blobs until you have 7-8 pancakes. Fry on each side until nice and brown. Keep turning.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 16, 2015)

My grocery store has shirataki noodles on sale this week. I plan on picking up a couple packages to try for stir-fry. I'll report back later if you want.


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 16, 2015)

Are oyster mushrooms available and inexpensive where you live?  We just had a couple of dishes that were really good, oyster mushroom Rockefeller and oyster mushrooms with Dynamite sauce (spicy but can be adjusted to your taste).  The most expensive thing about them was the mushrooms since everything else was in our pantry.  Both were vegetarian and the Dynamite sauce can be vegan if you use Vegenaise.


----------



## carriecumin (Feb 16, 2015)

It's not cooking, but here are some good lent options for when you're on the go 

Survive Lent With These Meat-less Fast Food Options - Fast Food Nutrition Facts


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 16, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> My grocery store has shirataki noodles on sale this week. I plan on picking up a couple packages to try for stir-fry. I'll report back later if you want.



I would like to hear how you make out with these noodles.  I've seen  them in the grocery store.  The ones I've seen are kind of pricey and  they come in a fairly large package for me to use all at once.



medtran49 said:


> Are oyster mushrooms available and inexpensive where you live?  We just had a couple of dishes that were really good, oyster mushroom Rockefeller and oyster mushrooms with Dynamite sauce (spicy but can be adjusted to your taste).  The most expensive thing about them was the mushrooms since everything else was in our pantry.  Both were vegetarian and the Dynamite sauce can be vegan if you use Vegenaise.



No oyster mushrooms, but the regular white button and Baby Bellas are on sale often.  This week Aldi has white button mushrooms, 8oz. for 99 cents!  I will pickup a couple of boxes and give the mushroom Rockefeller a try! 

The various posts have helped jog my memory and now it seems like so many options are available  that I will have trouble working them into my weekly rotation!  I need to adopt a few of these for year round use and really work at including a couple of meatless meals each week.  My old routine of chicken, chicken, chicken, chicken, beef needs to be updated to chicken, vegetable, chicken, vegetable, beef!


----------



## Janet H (Feb 17, 2015)

How about a cheese souffle and some nice steamed veggies?  

A spinach and feta "pie" along the lines of spanikopita but without the filo crust.

A curried cream of cauliflower soup with  cold buckwheat/cucumber salad?


----------



## Selkie (Feb 17, 2015)

Janet H gave me an idea. This might be the time to try a cold cucumber soup or some other specialty that's been on the back of your mind for some time. Shake out the cobwebs and blow the dust off those cookbooks in the back, so to speak.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 18, 2015)

How about roasted cauliflower? 


Here are some links to inexpensive veggie mains:


Cheap Vegetarian Dinner Recipes | Eating Well


Vegetarian Recipes, Vegetarian Meal Ideas: CheapCooking.com


Recipes for Main Dishes and Vegetarian Entrees


Inexpensive Vegetarian Holiday Dishes : Vegetarian Meals


Inexpensive (and Impressive!) Main Dishes for Parties | The Kitchn


I just leave out meat and go veggie all the way using what is on the "past the best buy date" veggies that are put out every morning...loving roasted veggies right now, especially cauliflower.


----------



## BigAL (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey Aunt Bea!  I had bought some frozen cod and haddock and made "poor man's lobster".  Was pretty good, for a land-locked-loco.

I also made seafood chili using bay scallops, canned clams, and shrimp.  The seafood chili I go by is from cookingfordads on you-tube.  I also throw in some Tony C's creole seasoning to spice it up for something different.  Kids really like it.  

Also seafood gumbo, creole, etc.  

Around here, bay scallops are sometimes cheaper than 20/30 size shrimp and the "juice" in the pkg of frozen scallops adds a ton of flavor to the dish.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi Aunt Bea ~
Take a look at this website --    greatist.com.    (Yes, it has an "i" in it instead of an "e".) When you get to the site use their search window for low carb or no carb recipes.  They have some good ideas.


----------

